# Powerbook G4 wireless connection to Windows network



## artminds (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Buffalo AirStation WHR-G300N configured as a wireless access point on my Windows network controlled by Windows Small Business Server 2003. All Windows workstations connect via Ethernet cable. My Mac Powerbook G4 using the built-in Airport wireless function connects easily to the network, and I can access shared folders and resources on the Windows network.

However, after approximately an hour, the wireless connection is dropped by the Mac, with this message appearing in the Windows server logs:

The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer POWERBOOKG4 that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{56F73E44-48D9-4C. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.  

If I click the Airport icon in the menu bar on the Powerbook and "Turn off Airport", and then "Turn on Airport" the connection is re-established again for about an hour, before the connection drops again with the same error message in the Windows Server logs.

The Powerbook is configured to use a static IP address on the Windows network. The Powerbook was originally added to the domain several years ago using an Ethernet connection. I also have software installed from Verizon Wireless for use of the Verizon Wireless USB card when I am away from my office  or home. The Windows Small Business Server 2003 also has port forwarding configured for the relevant TCP and UDP protocols required for iChat to point to the IP address of the Powerbook.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2009)

Well check the Server settings and make sure it doesn't disconnect wireless clients after certain  time period. Also are you connect to the server via Active Directory? If you are please read the thread [HOW TO] Bind Leopard to Active Directory, the whole thread.

Lastly download the freeware/donationware application iStumbler to see if anything is interfering with your wireless. Also you Mac is screaming at you and you are ignoring it. Just to /Applications/Utilities/Console and look at the logs to see what is the Mac is reporting to you.


----------



## artminds (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll browse to the link you provided, but I'm using OS 10.4 (latest updates), not Leopard. I've reviewed the video provided by Apple on connecting Macs to a Windows Active Directory environment, and have followed the instructions. I suppose I should try using a hard wire Ethernet connection for a period to see if the problem is isolated to wireless or whether its purely a Mac-Active Directory issue.


----------

